# Ego To Ego/510 Adaptor



## ET (22/6/14)

anyone stock these locally? the bottom of the adapter is ego threaded so it screws onto your ego/510 connector for when your mods pesky 510 threads have gone and died on you


----------



## devdev (22/6/14)

http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/External_Thread_510_to_eGo_Adapter ?

Actually I think this would be exact opposite of what you want


----------



## ET (22/6/14)

yeah the one i want is for when my vamo's ego threading dies eventually. seems its a problem with the vamo's. 2 other forum members have already lost their 510 threading this week alone


----------



## BumbleBee (22/6/14)

I opened a ticket on FT a while ago, they say it is on their to-do list.


----------

